#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Standars for Engineers

## waltherc82

Dear friends



I have lately been very busy for this reason I cannot attend your requests but but advance I will attempt it.

Regards.See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## PrashantR

if possible pl upload the links here

----------


## kewal.kareliya

Please upload the link freinds..
and really thanx for sharing it in advance

----------


## evantefal

Do you have some other EN Standards as well?

----------


## nhv12

please upload to mediafire. I need all standards. Thanks very much

----------


## raulelite

Hi people!
Some of u have ASME A17.3 REFERING TO ELEVATOR CODE!
THANKS!!

----------


## aan09

Please upload the files .

Thanks in Advance

----------


## baibur

ASME CODES FOR FIELD FASTENER

ASME B18.2.1: Square And Hex Bolts And Screws (Inch Series)  1996.
ASME B18.2.1a:Adenda  1999.
ASME B18.12: Glossary Of Term For Mechanical Fasteners  1962.
ASME B18.21.1: Lock Washers (Inch Series)  1999.

Plz upload to mediafire if posiible

----------


## celsofortoul

> Hi people!
> Some of u have ASME A17.3 REFERING TO ELEVATOR CODE!
> THANKS!!



Try this bro

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## celsofortoul

Try this bro

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kewal.kareliya

EN STANDARDS


THE EUROPEAN STANDARD EN 13445 - Unfired pressure Vessels  PART 1 GENERAL  2002.
THE EUROPEAN STANDARD EN 13445 - Unfired pressure Vessels  PART 3 DESING  2002.
THE EUROPEAN STANDARD EN 13445 - BACKGROUND: Unfired pressure vessels  2004.

..
PLEASE CAN SHARE ABOVE MENTION CODE. REQUIRED URGENTLY

----------


## wael wahba

pls i need flaresim software urgently

----------


## cosili

Hy,
Can someone help me with "National Board Inspection Code - NBIC, 2007 Edition" or another edition.
It is very important for me.


Thank you.See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## ymi2436

i really need a nfpa 472 "handbook" of standard

The handbook makes an explanation of the standard

and aid in exam preparation of the standard


help me please

----------


## waltherc82

NFPA 472

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks 
Good work.

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friend,

Can u please send me the links for the above standards for which u have uploaded. 
Also my E-mail is palanidex@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance

----------


## nouses

salam Ramadhan sa3ed for everybody,
sorry for the absence cause I was a bit busy.
many thanks for the message. I do greatly appreciate if someone can upload the API 1165, 2007 version I think it is about SCADA and control room management. I am actually interested in SCADA, human factors and control room management if a brother can help me.
salam

----------


## arnel_ado

I am working on an oil-water separator project for our Company's water discharge permit.  I have research online on this but the design procedures are not technical.  They usually use the API 421 STD: Oil-water Separator as one of their references.  I have been looking for them but to no avail. 
Sir or anybody here who can help to get this standard?

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Dear Mr.waltherc82
Please share the standards to me through my mail id safetypartha@gmail.com
Thanks for sharing and caring the pros.

----------


## majid

Hi waltherc82,

Pls. Share API 2551, 2552, 2554, 2555, 2556, 4653 If any body have these.

BRGDS,
Majid

----------


## majid

Hi waltherc82,

Pls. Share API 2551, 2552, 2554, 2555, 2556, 4653 If Possible.

BRGDS,
Majid
__________________
Edit/Delete Message

----------


## john zink

can you uplod these files:
BS EN ISO 25457
API 931
BS 8100-3
and ASME B31.1 
ASME B31.3

----------


## thiskong

hi

i need NFPA 30 y 30a 2008
plz send me this.black@gmail.com

----------


## tinku

Plz send the link.

See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## Raghupathy

I need HEI 2866 Steam jet Vacuum Systems 5th Edition. Could anyone share and send the link to me.

----------


## wutang798

Hi, could someone please upload API manual of petroleum measurement standards chapter 4 please?

----------


## rad007

I need the Heat Exchanger Institue standards. Could anyone share and send the link to me.

Thanks

----------


## Shabbir2009

> Hi people i've received a lot of requestes and what is more currently i do'nt have enough time, i'm really sorry if you don't receive a quick reply. Please request for a specific standard, in this way we'll get more efficiently process.
> 
> regards
> 
> 
> 
> I've got all of this standars and i would like share with only you. Only you have to send me a email to waltherc82@hotmail.com
> 
> Thank for yours shared files 
> ...



Hi

Can u please upload/ email:

API TECHNICAL DATA BOOK  Chapter 6: Density  4th Edition 1983

shabbir.ahmad31@yahoo.com.sg


Thanks

----------


## alzuhd

ASME PCC-2 Repair of pressure equipment and piping is very much needed...please upload ..if u may be able to

thanx

----------


## francoferraro

Hi somebody can send me asme B30.22 and B30.5.
Thanks
Francoferraro@hotmail.com

----------


## fatherland

ASME B30.10: Hooks  1999.
ASME B30.16: Overhead Hoists (Underhung)  2003.
ASME B30.17: Overhead And Gantry Cranes (Top Running Bridge, Single Girder, Underhung Hoist)  2003.
ASME B30.20: Below The Hook  Lifting Devices  1999.
ASME B30.22: Articulating Boom Cranes  2000.


COULD YOU UPLOAD THESE DOCUMENTS PLS?

----------


## fatih07

EUROPEAN STANDARD


THE EUROPEAN STANDARD EN 13445 - Unfired pressure Vessels  PART 1 GENERAL  2002.
THE EUROPEAN STANDARD EN 13445 - Unfired pressure Vessels  PART 3 DESING  2002.
THE EUROPEAN STANDARD EN 13445 - BACKGROUND: Unfired pressure vessels  2004.

May u upload these standars brother thanks alot

----------


## zveckoo

BS EN 13445-1-2009.pdf
BS EN 13445-2-2009.pdf
BS EN 13445-3-2009.pdf
BS EN 13445-4-2009.pdf
BS EN 13445-5-2009.pdf
BS EN 13445-6-2009.pdf
BS EN 13445-8-2009.pdf




```
http://*******.com/dl/15571996/f8101ec/BS_EN_13445-(1-6)-2009.zip.html
```

----------


## fatih07

Thanks alot brother.

----------


## aiman1981

Dear all,

ayny one can upload *asme sec ii part* d it is very important

aimangamal@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## zveckoo

ASME SECT II D-C 2009a.pdf     me to ....

See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## amir_jkh2002

Does anybody have AGA B109.1 standard?

----------


## kb.nikam

Can Anyone Help me in getting information on ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section III: Rules for Construction of Nuclear Power Plant Components, Division 1, Subsection NH: Class 1 Components in Elevated Temperature Service.
sadananda.sahu@tooltech.net

----------


## curiousguy

What about Sec II Part A, B & C 2009a?

----------


## mhuelva

> Does anybody have AGA B109.1 standard?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

REGARDS

----------


## alzuhd

Dear Friends

The manual below has been drastically updated compared with the year 1991 version
Please upload if able to... very important manual
the assessment has been set in levels of increasing comlexity and advanced tools application

the manual required is

ASME B31G - 2009 Manual for Determining the Remaining Strength of Corroded Pipelines

your help is urgently needed and indeed very much appreciated

thanx

----------


## slametw

Dear friends

I need an AWS D1.1 2008, if possible in original PDF with bookmark.
Thank you for your kind.

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
hope it helps thanx to blacktony

----------


## belisarius

Some standards in 10 parts:



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/311207638/NOR1.RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/311216163/NOR2.RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/311221058/NOR3.RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/311226425/NOR4.RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/311232388/NOR5.RAR

http://rapidshare.com/files/311242530/NOR6.RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/311259320/NOR7.RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/311267952/NOR8.RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/311263620/NOR9.RAR
http://rapidshare.com/files/311252419/NOR10.RAR

+GRATIS:
http://rapidshare.com/files/239687551/marcielo-sivall-exxon-astm-stan.rar
(password:marcielo
```


Great collection  ...!!!!

----------


## luqman

dear fren,

here is the link for ASME B31G-2009. (657kb)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards







> Dear Friends
> 
> The manual below has been drastically updated compared with the year 1991 version
> Please upload if able to... very important manual
> the assessment has been set in levels of increasing comlexity and advanced tools application
> 
> the manual required is
> 
> ASME B31G - 2009 Manual for Determining the Remaining Strength of Corroded Pipelines
> ...

----------


## Dave Singh

Hello Friends,

I am looking for ASME B36.19M - 2004 Stainless Steel Pipe

Thank You

----------


## marian_g

Dear luqman,

Thanks for B31G. As usual, very appreciated your contribution...

If you have it, please share also

B31E  Standard for the Seismic Design and Retrofit of Above Ground
Piping Systems

Thank you so much!

----------


## luqman

dear fren,



here is the link for ASME B31E-2008 (528kb).

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards








> Dear luqman,
> 
> Thanks for B31G. As usual, very appreciated your contribution...
> 
> If you have it, please share also
> 
> B31E  Standard for the Seismic Design and Retrofit of Above Ground
> Piping Systems
> 
> Thank you so much!



See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## luqman

hi fren,

please find the standard at the link below.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


regards






> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am looking for ASME B36.19M - 2004 Stainless Steel Pipe
> 
> Thank You

----------


## mhuelva

> dear fren,
> 
> here is the link for ASME B31G-2009. (657kb)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot luqman

----------


## dhanan5

Kindly send links of piping standards

----------


## somucdm

can anybody up load ISO 11064?

----------


## cosminb

Does anybody have BS 4604 Specification for the use of high strength friction grip bolts in structural steelwork?

Thank you!

----------


## jaalvarez

Thank you, excellent document.

----------


## pollicino

hi all!
great forum!
sorry for the request: anyone have the "Nema Sm 23" and "Nema Sm 24"?
thanks!!!

----------


## cindy_dianita

Dear all, do you have AGA 3,7,8,10, and NX-19 ? thanks...

----------


## alzuhd

thanx guys for your richy contributions

----------


## oilyjoe

Hi, I'm looking into the requirements for an oil system for a gearbox designed to API 613, does anyone have this standard?

Thanx

----------


## engfatma

hi everybody; 

i need AD merkplatter code for unfired pressure vessels design, english translated version is prefered.

many thanks

----------


## engfatma

hi friends;



if any body use AD Merkplatter in design of unfired pressure vessels, please upload it.

many many thanksSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## cfl

does anyone has the german TRD standard in english? appreciate it if you can upload. thanks in advance.

----------


## khurmi

NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2007 Edition

(or) NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2010 Edition

Iam in need of this above standard urgentlyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Kindly do the needful and provide the downloadable link pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## alzuhd

Dear Friends

Your help is very much appreciated if u may upload NFPA latest editions

Thanx in anticipation

----------


## luqman

dear fren,

here is the link for NFPA13

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## luqman

dear fren,

here is the link for NFPA13

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## aspa

I need ISO standards handbook for Technical Drawings.
Pl. anyone upload it.

----------


## Oilandgas

Dear friends,

I am looking for abook "DESIGN AND ANALYSIS OF ASME BOILER & PRESSURE VESSEL COMPONENTS IN THE CREEP RANGE"

I'll appreciate if anyone can share it.

Thank you in advance.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Oilandgas

Sorry, thanks
 :Big Grin:

----------


## fhasan

Dear Brothers 

Does any one have a link to  DIN 31051 "Fundamentals of Maintenance" jun 2003 or EN 13306 (2001).

Thanks in advance

----------


## alzuhd

Dear Friends

If u may be able to make available

ASME B.31.8S

thankful to u anyway

----------


## luqman

dear fren,

here is the link for ASME B31.8S

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> dear fren,
> 
> here is the link for ASME B31.8S
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank youSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## khurmi

NFPA 221: Standard for High Challenge Fire Walls, Fire Walls, and Fire Barrier Walls
Current Edition: 2009  
Link pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## KARIMMECH

can u help me wit this

ASME-HST-1 to ASME-HST-6

FEM STANDARDS

any standards refers to cranes

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

Book 		  :  	 Piping Calculations Manual

	Author    	 :  	E. Shashi Menon

	Publisher  	 : 	McGraw-Hill Companies

	ISBN-10  	 :  	0071440909

	ISBN-13  	 :   	978-0071440905

	Edition		 :    	1st Edition, 12/2004

	No of   Pages  	:	666 Pages

Link for the above Book Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## westad22

> hi all!
> great forum!
> sorry for the request: anyone have the "Nema Sm 23" and "Nema Sm 24"?
> thanks!!!



here is the Nema 23:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luqman

here is the link for NFPA 221 2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards






> NFPA 221: Standard for High Challenge Fire Walls, Fire Walls, and Fire Barrier Walls
> Current Edition: 2009  
> Link pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## khurmi

Thanksssssssssss alotttttttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## khurmi

Link for the Latest Versions of  *ASME B1.1, ASME B1.20.1, ASME B16.1, ASME B16.3, ASME B16.4, ASME B16.5, ASME B16.9, ASME B16.10, ASME B16.11, ASME B16.20, ASME B16.21*

----------


## khurmi

Thanks alot Mr. Luqman for ur valuable Contribution
Keeep Rockinggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## khurmi

Downloadable LInk for Latest Versions for *NFPA 1, NFPA 10, NFPA 11, NFPA 11 A, NFPA 12, NFPA 12A, NFPA 13D, NFPA 13E, NFPA 13R, NFPA 14, NFPA 15, NFPA 16, NFPA 17, NFPA 17A, NFPA 18, NFPA 20, NFPA 22, NFPA 24, NFPA 25, NFPA 30, NFPA 80, NFPA 90A, NFPA 91, NFPA 211*

----------


## baibur

I need your  help regarding downloading standards from the below mentioned site,in case u have sometime plz visit the site using the link below this will giveme some points.
Incase u know some fruit full info about the site do let me know i am much anxious to download AGMA standards from the site. I am trying to design a gear box.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards and best wishes

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> here is the Nema 23:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Would you please upload in iFile.it. I can not download it from Rapidshare.


Thank youSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## eaarredondoq

Hi, somebody can help me?, I need de next standards

API-2015A
API-2555
API-MPMS-2.2B

THNX

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi, somebody can help me?, I need de next standards
> 
> API-2015A
> API-2555
> API-MPMS-2.2B
> 
> THNX



Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method
  API MPMS 2.2B 1st Ed 2002.pdf	  433.41 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Liquid Calibration of Tanks
 API STD 2555 1st Ed 1987.pdf	  653.43 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Requirements for Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks (ANSI/API Std 2015-2001)
  API STD 2015 6th Ed 2001.pdf	  4.47 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MGad

Please does anyone have API 510 Edition 2006

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arunava001

Can anyone please upload Hydraulic Institute Standards (HI) for pumps. Thanks in advance

----------


## westad22

> Would you please upload in iFile.it. I can not download it from Rapidshare.
> Thank you



No. Rapidshare is my friend. :Big Grin: 
By "JDownloader" it works anyway.

Best regards
westad22

----------


## westad22

in german and english.

VDI 2040 Part 1 year 1991 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Deviations and Supplements to DIN 1952
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2040 Part 2 year 1987 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Equations and Formulae
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2040 Part 3 year 1990 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Examples of Calculations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2040 Part 5 year 1989 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Uncertainties
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2041 year 1991 - Measurement of Fluid Flow with Primary Devices - Orifice Plates and Nozzles for Special Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2200 year 2007 - Tight flange connections - Selection, calculation, design a. assembly of bolted flange connections
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 3842 year 2004 - Vibrations in piping systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards,
westad22

----------


## FATHI

Westad22 ,

 thanks for the VDI's 
if you have something about SILO's or storage tanks ..please let me know

Danke

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi
Please share
"OST 26-291-94 Welded Steel Vessels And Process Vessels. General specifications"

Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## FATHI

> in german and english.
> 
> VDI 2200 year 2007 - Tight flange connections - Selection, calculation, design a. assembly of bolted flange connections
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Westad22 , could you please this 2 files somewher else ths in rapidshare..

Apparently there are problems accessing rapidshare ..

Again thanks a lot :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## baibur

api 650 with 2009 addenda
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you Baibur

See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## tamiltata

pls can any share indian standards for steel section 

Thanks

----------


## Robonima

Hi All,
Can any one upload API 510? Thank U in advance.

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thankx

----------


## mhenna

Please update  the link for ASME B31G-2009

Thanks in advance

----------


## ardansyahputra

Please if there's anyone can upload EN 516 : 2006 Prefabricated Accessories for Roofing - Installations for Roof Access - Walkways, Treads and Steps.

Thanks

----------


## mechmohan26

hi buddy could u please reupload these books.... thee link u provided is not working...

----------


## dallama

Gents,

Does anyone has this old rule for me

DNV CLASSIFICATION NOTE 30.5:2000 
selemun aleykum

----------


## AfigueredoU

I Need standard ISO 11064, pls if anybody have it, pls share.

Luis

----------


## john zink

BS EN ISO 25457
and then :
API 931

----------


## ardansyahputra

Here is the link I created for ASME B31G:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## umashankarsingh

Dear friend i Need urgently ISO 2531-1998 



Please sendSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## simplehigh

Thank so much for ASME B31G link

----------


## umashankarsingh

Dear friend if you have a ISO 2531-1998 
please e-mail me- umashankarsingh@hotmail.com

----------


## umashankarsingh

i have urgently required ISO- 2531-98 
Please send or upload

----------


## mhenna

Thank you very very much (ardansyahputra) for the updated link

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's

----------


## august8

> I need HEI 2866 Steam jet Vacuum Systems 5th Edition. Could anyone share and send the link to me.



I need this standard too. 
please contribute it~! 

engin.j.kim@gmail.com

----------


## netspyking

> i have urgently required ISO- 2531-98 
> Please send or upload



ISO 2531 here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Priyoyo

thank you...

----------


## Gasflo

Hi ardansyahputra

Looks like I have arrived late because the link not longer works. An error message came up "Invalid or Deleted File". Could you please upload it again.
Thanks in advance.

I'm referring to ASME B31G link

----------


## vijay1583

Thanks a lot for sharing....

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi ardansyahputra
> 
> Looks like I have arrived late because the link not longer works. An error message came up "Invalid or Deleted File". Could you please upload it again.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I'm referring to ASME B31G link



B31G Strength of coroded pipeline 2009.pdf 0.697 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj_01

Dear Freinds,


Please upload the following;
EEMUA PUB NO 148 -  Reliability Specification - Model Clauses for Inclusion in Purchasing Specifications for Equipment Items and Packages

Thanks in advance.See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## ideja1804

Does anyone have ISO 31000 Risk management - principles and guidelines?

Tnx!!!

----------


## luqman

here is ISO 31000 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## okanane

thx very much

----------


## ehtisham

API 6FA
ASME B 1.20.1
API 6A
API 594
APi 598
APi 607
MSS-sP-97
and MSS-SP 44 for valves
LATEST versions pls

----------


## tinku

> here is ISO 31000 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thankx a lot

----------


## vikaschaurasia

any body have api 2218 ???.
  thanks

----------


## Nabilia

I've learned to not to post requests multiple times, this once I will post again
API Publication 2218 2nd Ed. Aug. 1999 - Fireproofing Practices in Petroleum and Petrochemical Processing Plants

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Could any of you please give links to the following:-
1) ASME PTC 4-2008
2) ASME PTC 11-2008
3) BS ISO 16528- all parts
S Rajamanickam

----------


## Budiana

thanks brother

----------


## vikaschaurasia

thanks

----------


## plg6667

Can any one provide me with ASTM STANDARDS FOR WELDING having ISBN # 978-0-8031-8000-0

----------


## Robonima

Hi evewrybody,
Can anyone give a link to " IEC 61400 " (wind turbines standard) ?
Relevant standard are also welcomed!!


Thank you in advance dudes!!See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

I have only this item :


IEC 61400-13 - Wind turbine generator systems 2001.pdf 6.028 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Robonima

Thank you dear Nur Eddin, others will provide other sections!!! I'ii wait.

----------


## vijay1583

Hi
I need DIN 4119 - Part 2, can anyone give me plz.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vijay

----------


## rajpd28

Please send ifile link for VDI-Guidelines (Association of German Engineers) 

Thanks
RKD

----------


## rajpd28

Kindly send me steam turbine And Boiler standard

----------


## sambun

> I have only this item :
> 
> 
> IEC 61400-13 - Wind turbine generator systems 2001.pdf 6.028 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks !

----------


## Saraswanto

Can anyone up-load these standards:
DIN EN 13236:2001
BS ISO 22917:2004
American National Standard Checking the Size of Diamond or CBN Abrasive Products, B74.16-2002
ANSI B7.1-2000

----------


## enghabashy

Could you upload the rapidshare following files to ifile.it , I can not download from rapidshare or send the following file or its link to enghabashy@hotmail.com

1-DIN 28011 Year 1993 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2-DIN EN 10028-2 Year 2003 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3-EN 10273 Year 2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4-DIN EN 10217-1 Year 2005 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5- ISO 228

6- Ad 2000 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Appreciate your assistant

----------


## soco

Hi friends, does anybody have ASME 18.2 CODE I need them all????? 
Thanks 
Soco

----------


## tonjung

Dear Freinds,
Please upload the following;
if you have a ASHRAE 30 Methods of Testing Liquid-Chilling Packages and 
ASHRAE 41.1 Standard Method for Temperature Measurement

Thanks in advance.

----------


## dungdhts

anyone have standard BS 1387 for steel pipe ?
thanks million!!!!!

----------


## norih43

I'm looking for iso10816:7...


thaks for allSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## DM2

> Hi friends, does anybody have ASME 18.2 CODE I need them all?????
> Thanks
> Soco



I think you're missing a letter in there somewhere...are you looking for ASME B 18.2???

----------


## shfsart

Hi,

Does anyone has the latest versions of following NFPA standards :?

NFPA 11 Edition 2010
NFPA 14  Edition 2010
NFPA 24  Edition 2010
NFPA 30  Edition 2008
NFPA 36  Edition 2008

I have very urgent please.
Thanks in advance.
info@rayanpayasahar.com

----------


## soco

sorry i missed a letter but i found what i needed thanks

----------


## Holywood

Hey, somebody has *ASME B16.49* "*Factory-Made, Wrought Steel, Buttwelding Induction Bends for Transportation and Distribution Systems*" ?

please share

Greatings

----------


## Nabilia

ASME B16.49-2000 factory-made wrought steel buttwelding induction bends for...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Holywood

> ASME B16.49-2000 factory-made wrought steel buttwelding induction bends for...
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks my friend

----------


## abubader

incredible guys
can help me in these codes:
VDI 2048 Part 2 (Uncertainties of measurement during acceptance tests on energy-conversion and power plants - Examples, especially retrofit measures)
VDI 2048 Part 3 (Uncertainties of measurement during acceptance tests on energy-conversion and power plants - Examples, especially preparation of acceptance of a gas and stream power plant)
ASME PTC PM 2010 (performance test Code Performance Monitoring)

Thanks for all.

----------


## pjulio

Hi
I need API Recommended Practice 2003, can anyone give me please.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
pjulio

----------


## Nabilia

I don't have latest but I am sharing what I have for API RP 2003

API RP 2003 6th Ed. Sept. 1998 - Protection Against Ignitions Arising Out of Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2003 7th Ed. Draft - Protection Against Ignitions Arising out of Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents - Ballot 06apr10
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2003 Protection Against Ignitions Arising out of Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents exec summmary changes 7th to 8th
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pjulio

Nabila, Thanks again

----------


## TMN

I would be very grateful if somebody provides AWWA C207, and others AWWA standards regarding flange dimensions

Best Regards,

TMN

----------


## Nabilia

AWWA C207-2007 Steel Pipe Flanges for Waterworks Service


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## npdefq

I repeat my post here
Dear colleges . 
i need urgently these standards 

1. bs 7002-2008. Design management systems. Guide to managing the design of manufactured products 
2. BS 7000-1:2008 Design management systems. Guide to managing innovation 

if someone could post these stds , he will give me a great help.
Thank you in advance

----------


## TMN

Thanks Nabilia for your kindness.

Best Regards,

TMN

----------


## Holywood

Help me with this please,

*ASME PCC-1  "Guidelines for Pressure Boundary Bolted Flange Joint Assembly"*

Greatings

----------


## Nabilia

Holywood, you can find it here...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vikaschaurasia

ANY BODY HAVE THIS
AMCA: Air Movement & Control Association
99-86 Standards HANDBOOKS
99-2404-78 Drive Arrangements for Centrifugal Fans
201 Fan systems
203 Field Performance Measurment of Fan Systems
210 Labortory Methods of Testing, Fans for Rating
801 Power Plant Fns -Specification Guidelines
802 Power Plants Fans-Establiishing Perfomance using Labortary Models
803 Power Plants and Industrial Fans -site Performance Test Standard
thanks in advance

vikascha123@yahoo.co.in

----------


## uchak

any body got ISO 3746: Acoustic-determination of sound pressure level....
thanks.....

----------


## alzuhd

Dears

I have been looking for the Hydraulic Institute Standards for some time but to no avail...they are so noxious
Would any of you guys be able to help me obtain them

regards

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

IEC 61400-13 - Wind turbine generator systems 2001.pdf 6.028 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link is not working please upload again

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

saurabhkumarsaxena
Here is your need...

IEC TS 61400-13-2001 - Wind turbine generator systems-Part 13; Measurement of mechanical loads.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## garrand

> I need HEI 2866 Steam jet Vacuum Systems 5th Edition. Could anyone share and send the link to me.



I really need this too. Any help will be appreciated, preferably if someone can upload it.
Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

HEI Standards for Steam Jet Vacuum Systems 5th.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shfsart

Hi,
anyone has :?

1-ANSI/AMCA 210-2007 Laboratory Methods of Testing Fans for Aerodynamic Performance 
2-ANSI/ASHRAE 51-07 Laboratory Methods of Testing Fans for Aerodynamic Performance 
They are as the same.



Please share.
Thanks in advance.See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## nocion_2h

anyone can share  the API 673 "centrifugal fans..." 

thanks

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 673 2nd Ed. Jan. 2002 w:Oct. 2002 Errata - Centrifugal Fans For Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nocion_2h

> API Standard 673 2nd Ed. Jan. 2002 w:Oct. 2002 Errata - Centrifugal Fans For Petroleum, Chemical and Gas Industry Services.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank you so much nabilia!!

----------


## garrand

Can anyone share HEI 2866 Steam jet Vacuum Systems 6th Edition ?
I am really grateful for the help. Thanks before.

----------


## davidwai

Dear all,

Could anyone of you kindly please share a copy of the latest ISO & ANSI standard that you have for Marine, Mooring, Anchoring, Anchor Chain & Shipbuilding with me. As I need it urgently. Your helps are highly appreciated. Thanks in advance for all the helps provided.

B. Regards

----------


## cpwd

Dear all,
Can anyone post links to the following standard
Wrought Copper Solder Joint Pressure fittings ASME .B.16.22.2001
Cast Copper Solder Joint Drainage Fittings ASME .B.16.22.2002
Cast Copper Alloy Fittings for Flared Copper Tubes ASME.B16.26.1988	
Wrought Copper Alloy Drainage Fittings - DWV ASME.B16.29.2001	
Cast Iron Fittings for Sovent@Drainage  Systems ASME B16.45-1998	
Wrought Copper and Copper Braze-JointPressure Fittings ASME.B16.50.2001	
Thanks

----------


## escalante

Hi waltherc82,

Can you please send to me all the API and ASME standards, except but the API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards .

Thank you so much.

----------


## iuhaq78

Can anyone please upload ASME B30.9 (Slings)? Please send the links to my e-mail iuhaq78@yahoo.com Thanks in advance

----------


## UkrWelder

> BS EN 13445-1-2009.pdf
> BS EN 13445-2-2009.pdf
> BS EN 13445-3-2009.pdf
> BS EN 13445-4-2009.pdf
> BS EN 13445-5-2009.pdf
> BS EN 13445-6-2009.pdf
> BS EN 13445-8-2009.pdf
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Mr.Zveckoo.
Could you repeat of the new code for standarts BS EN 13445-2009 or could you please to send me to email: Vladimir3177@yandex.ru. Thank you in advance!

----------


## UkrWelder

Dear All!
Have you anybody got the standarts EN 875 Destructive tests on welds in metallic materials-Impact tests, EN 895 Transverse tensile test, EN ISO 15607 Specification and qualification of welding procedures for metallic materials. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

ISO15607-2003 WPS -General Rules.pdf   219.15 KB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## UkrWelder

> ISO15607-2003 WPS -General Rules.pdf   219.15 KB 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Mr. Nur Eddin!


I thank you a lot for you reply!See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## escalante

Hi Waltherc82,


Id appreciate it if you can guide me to get the following:


ASME B 16.9
ASME B 31.8
ASME B 36.10

ASME V
ASME VIII  DIV 1
ASME IX


Is there a way for you to set a link for them?
Thank you so much in advance.

Daniel.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deyprasen

Pl. Forward me link for bs 2594???? Pl. I am in a desperate need of it???

Thanks & regards
prasenjit

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,
Dear Forum members I am looking for the following EEMUA documents please share if anybody is having them
 207 Double concrete tanks for liquefied gas  guide to design, construction and operation
 183 Guide for the Prevention of Bottom Leakage from Vertical, Cylindrical, Steel Storage Tanks.
 180 Frangible Roof Joints for Fixed Roof Storage Tanks: Guide for Designers and Users
 159 Users' Guide to the Inspection, Maintenance and Repair of Above ground Vertical Cylindrical Steel Storage Tanks
 154 Guidance to Owners on Demolition of Vertical Cylindrical Steel Storage Tanks and Storage Spheres
 147 Recommendations for the Design and Construction of Refrigerated Liquefied Gas Storage Tanks 

I am need of these documents urgently, Kindly share, Thanks in advance.

I am holding some of the EEMUA documents which I wish to share find the link to the folder : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## newjunki

who have the UL standard no.674 and IEC 60216 please upload.

thank you

----------


## Nabilia

UL 674-2008 Electric Motors and Generators for Use in Division 1 Hazardous (Classified) Locations.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bacelis

Can someone help me with this:

CSA ANSI Z21.22 Relief Valves for Hot Water Supply Systems

Thanks!

----------


## newjunki

Nabilia. thank you so much for your sharing

----------


## escalante

Hi Everybody,

Can anyone share IEC 60086-1 and 60086-2 standards?


Thank you so much.
Daniel.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

IEC / BS EN 60086 - Primary Batteries.rar 9.863 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 60086-1-2001 General
BS EN 60086-3-2005 Part 3 Watch batteries
IEC Pub 86-1 - General 1982
IEC Pub 86-2 - Specification sheet 1982

----------


## jayloo

Can someone post CSA Standard S16 structural code

----------


## escalante

Thank you so much Achmad,


Regards,


Daniel.See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## sambec

can anyone give me the link so i can get bs en 13445-2-2009 and bs en 13445-3-2009
thanks

----------


## newjunki

all dear, who has an standard NFPA 70 which is standard for wire size and circular mil per ampere
please suggest and upload

thank you very much

----------


## duongthanhtan

Hi Friends,
Could you please upload ASME B73.1; ASME B73.2?

----------


## viskzsenior

Does anybody have BS pd 7974-2:2002????

----------


## Nabili

Would any colleague have a recent edition of NEMA SM-23. Thanks in advance.

----------


## alzuhd

Dears

Need TEMA flanges dimensions

----------


## abes

Looking for the following standards:
NFPA 780-2011
IEC 61936-1:2010

----------


## newjunki

IEEE 113 who have this  pls upload

thank

----------


## UkrWelder

Dear all!
Could you help me please! I need the standard DIN EN-10210-2 in English. Thank you in advance!

Best regards, Vladimir.

----------


## lucho99

Help somebody have "Fluid Meters Their Theory and Application" , 6th ed., New York: American Society of. Mechanical Engineers.

----------


## carlosanez

friend, your link is truncated if you can put it back I would appreciate it fully.
thanks

----------


## cosmin

Pls, does anyone have:
IEC 60865 (shortcircuit effects) and EN 50160 (power quality)


thanksSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## Nabili

Dear All,
I need ASME PTB-2 2009. I would be grateful if a colleague would upload it. Thanks and regards.

----------


## BornToSin

> Dear all!
> Could you help me please! I need the standard DIN EN-10210-2 in English. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Best regards, Vladimir.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## perroflauta

Someone has ANSI AWWA C950? thanks!!!

----------


## tuatk

Someone has ANSI AWWA C950? thanks!!! 

here for you

----------


## gahuddar

Dear Friend, I'm in urgent need of ACI 349-06 Metric. I'll be thankful if you could share it with me........

----------


## BornToSin

does anyone have any of these standards:
- EN 287-6
- DIN EN ISO 9018
- DIN EN ISO 22825
- DIN EN ISO 12932
- DIN EN ISO 17655

----------


## budibrekele

dear friends and mates,


Did anybody has ASME B18.2.6  ?



thxs before

----------


## jbastian

Can you put links for ISA 77
Thanks in advance

----------


## anuj_mechi

hello friends can someone put the link for ISO/TS 16949:2009 standard

----------


## Mgr

Thank you so much Mr.Nabilia a great next to Mr.Sasirkumar.Pls upload IEEE part 2 &3

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> hello friends can someone put the link for ISO/TS 16949:2009 standard



ISO TS 16949-2009 Quality Management System- Application of ISO 9001-2008.pdf	  0.961 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> dear friends and mates,
> 
> 
> Did anybody has ASME B18.2.6  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thxs before



ASME B18.2.6-2006 fastenrs for use in structural application.pdf	  0.600 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## jbalagee

Hai,
Does any body have British standards (Mechanical) for pumps, compressors, piping, hydraulics, materials, valves etc.?
Please upload in 4shared or ifile.it 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hai,
> Does any body have British standards (Mechanical) for pumps, compressors, piping, hydraulics, materials, valves etc.?
> Please upload in 4shared or ifile.it 
> Thanks in advance



More specificf please

----------


## dzana2011

Hello,

could someone, please, post ISO-13602-2..

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Dzana

Hello again.
Could anyone post an ISO 13790:2008?
Thanx in advance  :Smile: )

----------


## ady_edan

Anyone here has DS-1 Standards ?
I really need all volumes of them, if anyone has it so please share it.


Regards,
ady_edan

----------


## jbalagee

> More specificf please



BS EN ISO 13709:2009 
Centrifugal pumps for petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas industries 

PD ISO/TR 17766:2005 
Centrifugal pumps handling viscous liquids. Performance corrections

BS EN ISO 21049:2004 
Pumps. Shaft sealing systems for centrifugal and rotary pumps

BS EN ISO 5199:2002 
Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps. Class II

BS ISO 3069:2000 
End-suction centrifugal pumps. Dimensions of cavities for mechanical seals and for soft packing

BS EN ISO 5198:1999 
Centrifugal, mixed flow and axial pumps. Code for hydraulic performance tests. Precision class

BS EN ISO 9905:1998 
Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps. Class I

BS EN 733:1995 
End-suction centrifugal pumps, rating with 10 bar with bearing bracket. Nominal duty point, main dimensions, designation system

BS EN ISO 9908:1998, BS 7736:1994 
Technical specifications for centrifugal pumps. Class III

BS EN 23661:1993, ISO 3661:1977 
End-suction centrifugal pumps. Baseplate and installation dimensions

BS EN 22858:1993, ISO 2858:1975 
End-suction centrifugal pumps (rating 16 bar). Designation, nominal duty point and dimensions

PD CEN/TR 13931:2009 
Rotodynamic pumps. Forces and moments on flanges. Centrifugal, mixed flow and axial flow horizontal and vertical shafts pumps

BS EN 1028-1:2002+A1:2008 
Fire-fighting pumps. Fire-fighting centrifugal pumps with primer. Classification. General and safety requirements

BS EN ISO 10439:2002 
Petroleum, chemical and gas service industries. Centrifugal compressors

BS 5257:1975 
Specification for horizontal end-suction centrifugal pumps (16 bar)

----------


## Nobodyshero

Hi
New member, looking for eemua 159

thanks

----------


## gabrielajrr

Hi people!
Some of u have AWWA D107-10 "Composite Elevated Tanks for Water Storage"
THANKS!!

----------


## deepa.jagtiani

Ineed API 537
My Id:deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Nabilia

> Ineed API 537
> My Id:deeps_jagtiani@yahoo.co.in



API Standard 537 2nd Ed. Dec. 2008 - Flare Details for General Refinery and Petrochemical Service - ISO 25457;2008.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friends,
i would like these doc:
-API 607
-API 6FA
-BS 6755-2
-ISO 10497
-NACE MR 0175
-EEMUA publication number 182.

im very appreciate for those who can share these doc.
thanks.

----------


## netspyking

> Hello again.
> Could anyone post an ISO 13790:2008?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance )



EN ISO 13790-2008 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  :Smile: See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## Rapala

Hi everybody,
Could you please upload 

API Std 625 Tank Systems for Refrigerated Liquefied Gas Storage

Best regards
Rapala

----------


## prasenjit

Pl. can any body upload IS: 5330-1984, thrust block deisgn, I really need to consult this code. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks & regards
Prasenjit

----------


## mjv

Does somebody have the EN10028-7  :Cool:

----------


## Dzana

Dear all. 
Regards for netspyking for very useful material. I could not find EN ISO 13790-2008 anywhere and I appreciate your help a lot. 

I would like to ask you all for another standard which concerns cooling towers. It is EN 14705.
Does anyone has this standard?

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## shaggex

Greetings... I need the API 15LE - Polyethylene (PE) Line Pipe  3rd Edition 1995. please! can someone help me...

----------


## shfsart

Dear shaggex,

Here is API Spec 15LE :

----------


## shfsart

Dear prasenjit,

Here is the :
IS 5330-1984 CRITERIA FOR DESIGN OF ANCHOR BLOCKS FOR PENSTOCKS WITH EXPANSION JOINTS.pdf

----------


## shfsart

Dear mjv,

Here is the EN 10028-7-2007 Flat products made of steels for pressure purposes Stainless steels :

----------


## shaggex

@ shfsart
Thanks!

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN ISO 9445-1-2010 Continuously cold-rolled stainless steel  Tolerances on dimensions and form Part 1 Narrow strip and cut lengths

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prasenjit

Thank you shfart for the anchor block IS code it was of immense help.
I would be very grateful if you could post any design calculation or spreadsheet for anchor block design pertaining to cross-country pipeline.

Thanks & Regards,
Prasenjit

----------


## sachin0503

hi,
could you post the link for JIS Handbook piping..


need it desperately..See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## cobraaa

hi everybody...............
h r u allz. 
if somebody have shell or PSO design codes and standards. Plz upload here
Thanks and best regard
JH

----------


## Nabilia

AS/NZS 3788-2006 Pressure equipmentIn-service inspection.pdf	  1.890 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## roda123

Hello everyone,

I'm in desperate need of *ISO/DIS 17553 Room fan-coil units -- Testing and rating for performance* and *BS 4856-4:1997
Methods for testing and rating fan coil units, unit heaters and unit coolers. Determination of sound power levels of fan coil units, unit heaters and unit coolers using reverberating rooms*

Please upload here, I'd be gratefull!

Thanks and Regards!

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Could any of you please give links to the following:-
1) ASME PTC 4-2008
2) ASME PTC 11-2008
3) BS ISO 16528- all parts
Thanks in advance
S Rajamanickam

----------


## shfsart

Dear RAJAMANICKAM,

Here :

----------


## Mr Welder

ASME PTC 11-2008 (Download)

On this site you will find the PDF file.

make a register to download.      


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Captured from above link

ASME PTC-11-2008 Fans.pdf 43.180 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pjulio

Hi everybody, could somebody please upload NFPA 780 edition 2011

Thanks

----------


## Mr Welder

Mr.pjulio

I noticed that his request was for the NPFA standard-780 (2011).

Until now I have this issue.
Post here the links of the following editions: 1997, 2004 and 2008. If it will help you download it.
follow the links:


NPFA 780-1997
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NPFA 780-2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


NPFA 780-2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I hope I have Helped Mr.

----------


## pjulio

Thank you Mr. welder

----------


## Mlawton

Does anyone have a copy of EEMUA 140? I have three customers who are requiring noise testing and I do not know what they are looking for or where to purchase the spec, can someone help asap?

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

can anybody  provide links to  "ASME PTC 4-2008"??


Thanks in advanceSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## pjulio

Mr Welder link for NPFA 780-2008, does not work. pls upload again. Thank you

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friend,
can anyone share EN 60534-1 or BS 5793-1 Industrial-process control valves. Control valve terminology and general considerations
Thanks and best regard :Smile:

----------


## iso9001belge

iso 9001 belgelendirme...

----------


## Dzana

I would like to ask You again to please upload *EN 14705:2005*. I have DIN 1947:1989 but I need this new standard.
Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN 14705-2005 Heat exchangers  Method of measurement and evaluation of thermal performances of wet cooling towers.pdf	  0.880 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dzana

> BS EN 14705-2005 Heat exchangers  Method of measurement and evaluation of thermal performances of wet cooling towers.pdf	  0.880 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*God bless You. Thank You very much..*

----------


## Dzana

> BS EN 14705-2005 Heat exchangers  Method of measurement and evaluation of thermal performances of wet cooling towers.pdf	  0.880 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*God bless You. Thank You very much..*

----------


## suzy

Hi 

Anyone help me about sprinkler system.

How can i decided the explosion temperature of the sprinkler ( using for building)?

----------


## lubl

I need 
ISO 17089  Ed 2011

thanks

----------


## lubl

I need AGA report No 9 (Edition 2007)

----------


## Nabilia

> I need 
> ISO 17089  Ed 2011
> 
> thanks



The closest out there free is draft from 2009
ISO DIS 17089-2009 Measurement of fluid flow in closed conduits - Ultrasonic meters.pdf	  0.906 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> I need AGA report No 9 (Edition 2007)



AGA 9 - Measurement of Gas by Multipath Ultrasonic Meters - Report No. 9 2nd Edition, April 2007 .pdf	  3.011 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

could anybody give link for ASME PTC 4-2008 ?
Thanks in advance

----------


## lubl

you are No 1 dear nabilia

thanks

----------


## Mr Welder

> Hi 
> 
> Anyone help me about sprinkler system.
> 
> How can i decided the explosion temperature of the sprinkler ( using for building)?





*Sprinkler Temperature*



Temperature:

The nominal operating temperature of the automatic chuveros are listed below as peqena made a table for you to understand better.
The chuveros resistant to corrosion can be identified in three ways: as a point at the top of the baffle, with specific colors and coatings for the color of the arms.


Temperature range, color classification of sprinklers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*1 Special coatings* 
Showers resistant to corrosion shall be installed in places where there is the presence of corrosive vapors, moisture or 
other environmental conditions that can cause damage. 
The anti-corrosive coatings should be applied exclusively by the manufacturers of showers. 
Unless specified by the manufacturer, the shower should not be painted, coated and any shower can only be 
replaced by another of the same features, including hole diameter, temperature of operation and 
water distribution. 
Any decorative finish of the shower should be performed by the manufacturer. 


*2 Canoplas and wrappers* 
Canoplas and non-metallic enclosures must be provided by the manufacturers of the shower. 
Canoplas and enclosures used with sprinklers embedded or non-apparent must be provided in conjunction 
with showers. 

*3 Guards* 
The automatic sprinklers installed in places subject to mechanical damage should be provided with guards. 

*4 Stock of spare showers* 
Showers should be kept spare for immediate replacement in case of operation or damage. These showers 
must have the same characteristics that are installed and should be kept in place whose 
the temperature does not exceed 38oC. 
A special key for removal and installation of the showers should be available next to them. 
The stock of spare showers should include all the templates installed, shall be as follows 
way: 

a) 6 showers, at least for systems with up to 300 showers; 
b) 12 showers, at least for systems with showers 300-1000; 
c) 24 showers at least for systems with more than 1000 showers.


*I hope this helps.*

Written by: Mr Welder*
*

----------


## suzy

Mr Welder

I found some datas in NFPA 13. Like that 38 C, 66 C and different colour etc. But these temperature is called that ceiling temperature. What does ceiling temperature mean? Is ceiling temperature  max. resistance of sprinkler ? Above this temperature sprinkler open. Right?  

In my project, max. local temperature 55 C. So can I specified ceiling temperature  66 C ?

----------


## Mr Welder

> Mr Welder
> 
> I found some datas in NFPA 13. Like that 38 C, 66 C and different colour etc. But these temperature is called that ceiling temperature. What does ceiling temperature mean? Is ceiling temperature  max. resistance of sprinkler ? Above this temperature sprinkler open. Right?  
> 
> In my project, max. local temperature 55 C. So can I specified ceiling temperature  66 C ?





*Tebela in annex in my previous postagem is identical, the table 3-2.5.1 (Temperature Ratings, Classifications, and Color Codings) 13 NFPA Edition 1999.*

Now We go its Questions.

*
1&#186;: What It means Temperature of Ceiling or also known as Maximum limit of temperature?*

_Resp: It is the Ambient temperature_

*
2&#186;: What It means Value of Temperature?*

_Resp: It is the Limit of Temperature in which the weld that keeps the plate of canopla melts, with this the plate of canopla plain is set free thus displaying internal sprinkler to the increase of the ambient temperature._

*
3&#186;: In my Project the ambient temperature is 55C. Can thus I specify the temperature of ceiling 66C?*
_
Resp: To read the Item Carefully: 5-3.1.4 (Temperature ratings) 13 NFPA Ed.1999._

*
In Annex a Drawing to assist in case of some doubts.*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lucksravi

thanks lot

----------


## suzy

Thanks Mr. Welder.

----------


## xud9999

Dear friends,
I am looking for design rule Mitigation of Hydrogen Sulfide release vapor.
Can anyone help me? 

Regards

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear friends,
> I am looking for design rule Mitigation of Hydrogen Sulfide release vapor.
> Can anyone help me? 
> 
> Regards



Are you looking for a specific book? 

Here are references on mitigation of Hydrogen Sulfide...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xud9999

Thanks for great help.
I'm evulating the charge feed for Sulfur Recovery unit. 
If the large amout of H2S vapor release from the feed vessel.
Owing to the concerntration of H2S is near pure.
We prefer to install a set of water spray for mitigation the concerntration of H2S vapor. For emergency response use.
Is there any reference for such design and emergency response guide?

----------


## Budiana

Thank you ahmad nur edin

----------


## nocion_2h

can anyone send me or upload the ASME B30.10 (hooks) please? d.gonzalez.quilodran@hotmail.com 



thank youSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## sheepsleg

Does anybody have this in pdf formate: API STANDARD 2540 or MNMP Chapter 11.1 -Volume Correction Factors? I really need a digital copy of this. Any help would be great. Thanks

R.

----------


## lubl

I need
EN 13836     - 2006
EN  656      - 2000
EN 15420     - 2010 
EN 677       - 1998
EN 483       - 1999 - 2007
EN 13203-2   - 2006
En 303-7     - 2006
DIN 4708-3   - 1994
DIN 4702-2   - 
ASHRAE 103   - 2007
BS 7190      - 
can anyone help
thanks
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## amshah

ISO 10439-200_Petroleum, chemical and gas service industries - Centrifugal Compressors 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kacu_88

Can anyone upload the ASME B16.9 ?

----------


## Mr Welder

> Can anyone upload the ASME B16.9 ?



*
ASME B16.9 Ed.2007*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password: s.022

----------


## Mr Welder

*Catalogue of Measures for Flanges* 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password: s.022

----------


## marinademelsa

Hello:

can someone help To get the API 1149?
Thank you very much friends!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Nabilia

API Publication 1149 Nov. 1993 - Pipeline Variable Uncertainties And Their Effects on Leak DetectabiIity.pdf	  5.964 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

searching JIS Handbook.............

----------


## Paldex

Dear Friends,

Do anybody have the CINI manual for insulation...

If so, please share it...

----------


## huythieu

Hi everyone, 
I am looking for ISO 5667 and NACE SP0590-2007 urgently, and appreciate you to share.
Thank you very much.

----------


## Mr Welder

> Hi everyone, 
> I am looking for ISO 5667 and NACE SP0590-2007 urgently, and appreciate you to share.
> Thank you very much.



*
EN ISO 5667-1 Ed.2006   (English Version)*

*Water quality Sampling Part 1: Guidance on the design of sampling programmes and sampling techniques 


(ISO 5667-1:2006)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## Mr Welder

> Hi everyone, 
> I am looking for ISO 5667 and NACE SP0590-2007 urgently, and appreciate you to share.
> Thank you very much.



*NACE SP0590-2007 (formerly RP0590-96)*

_Standard Practice Prevention, Detection, and Correction of Deaerator -----ing_

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## huythieu

Thank mr Welder very much.
 :Smile:

----------


## tobbe

> *NACE SP0590-2007 (formerly RP0590-96)*
> 
> _Standard Practice Prevention, Detection, and Correction of Deaerator -----ing_
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u upload it again plz.

tanx

----------


## solution

I need ISO 13320 Edition 2009
please someone share it
thanks

----------


## zarir_mustafa

any one have  collection ISO standard for cranes..?? like  4301,4302,4304,4310,7363 7752,8686,2374

----------


## vasya1983

Anybody have CEN/TS 14972:2011?
Fixed firefighting systems - Watermist systems - Design and installation

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

tanx

----------


## Nabilia

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you Nabilla

----------


## Lady

Hello, 
Some of you have API RP 1102-2010??
Thks.

----------


## Nabilia

Sorry, I do not have the 2010 if it exists, the catalog only gives a 2007 with a 2008 errata

API RP 1102 7th Ed. Dec. 2007 with Nov. 2008 Errata - Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways.pdf	1.512 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

There is an errata for 2010, you can get it free from techstreet or here...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orbawy

> in german and english.
> 
> VDI 2040 Part 1 year 1991 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Deviations and Supplements to DIN 1952
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please share VDI 2040 Part 4See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## amshah

> in german and english.
> 
> VDI 2040 Part 1 year 1991 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Deviations and Supplements to DIN 1952
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can some one agin post the above files in ifile ?

thanks in advance.

----------


## REDDY

Asme b30.18 please

----------


## Nabilia

ASME B30.18-1998 with 18a-2001 - Stacker Cranes.pdf	2.045 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## REDDY

IS4503 please

----------


## amshah

> Can some one agin post the above files in ifile ?
> 
> thanks in advance.




Can some one agin post the above files in ifile ?

----------


## lubl

hello to all
I need
ISO Guide 34 Edition 2009
ISO 17043 Edition 2010
can any one help?
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Here you go orbawy and amshah

VDI.zip	24.940 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## em+jerd

hello.. does anyone here have british standard for hvac and fire protection system?.. badly needed, and thanks in advance.. em.blusky@gmail.com..

----------


## amshah

> Here you go orbawy and amshah
> 
> VDI.zip	24.940 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




No words to express my feelings ........................................

----------


## kajgod

Could anyone post links for ISO 13790:2008, EN 15217:2007, EN 15603:2007? Thanks in advance.

----------


## blood_rhyme

hello everyone
iam a new member in this amazing fourm 
i need urgently help i need (English Ver.)

 DIN 15418-1 
 DIN 15418-2 
 DIN 15418-3 
 DIN 15421-1 
 DIN 15421-2 
 DIN 15421-3 

if any one can help me please send it to me my mail: erdmergn@gmail.com

----------


## sithanandan

hi can anyone post download link for ASME B40.200-2008 Thermometers, Direct Reading and Remote

See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## lubl

I need 
BS EN 13771-1
BS EN 13771-2
BS EN 12400
BS EN 14511-3
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com
thanks for you help

----------


## Nabilia

lubl, you only need to make request in one post...

BS EN 12400-2002 Windows and pedestrian doors - Mechanical durability - Requirements and classification.pdf	0.588 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 13771-1-2003 Compressor and condensing units for refrigeration - Performance testing and test methods - Part 1 Refrigerant compressors.pdf	1.581 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 13771-2-2007 Compressors and condensing units for refrigeration - Performance testing and test methods - Part 2 Condensing units.pdf	5.022 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN 14511-3-2007 Air conditioners, liquid chilling packages and heat pumps with electrically driven compressors for space heating and cooling - Part 3 Test methods.pdf	7.700 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 14511-3-2004 Air conditioners, liquid chilling packages and heat pumps with electrically driven compressors for space heating and cooling - Part 3 Test methods.pdf	8.005 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ampis1

Dear westad  thanks a million for your great work

----------


## amshah

> hi can anyone post download link for ASME B40.200-2008 Thermometers, Direct Reading and Remote



Enjoy


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## parashu

Dear All,

Please upload DIN 1943:1975-02, Thermal acceptance tests of steam turbines for me.

Regards,

Parashuram

----------


## kiranqse

Do any one got a copy of Qatar petroleum lines (QP) engineering standard ES5.14.0051 - Specification for onshore pipline construction. Please forward a copy. My emial is kirankumarcj@yahoo.com.

Thanks

----------


## escalante

Hi Everyone,


Does anyone have MSS SP-44 standard, its about flanges.


If so, please upload.

Thank you so much,
Daniel.

----------


## cpwd

mss sp 44 steel pipeline flanges
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## viskzsenior

need BS EN 14511-3 can anybody help on this?

----------


## escalante

Thank you CPWD,
Daniel.

----------


## cpwd

en 14551-3-2004
Air conditioners, liquid chilling packages and heat pumps with electrically driven compressors for space heating and cooling -
Part 3: Test methods
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpwd

BS EN 15217:2007
Energy performance of buildings  Methods for expressing energy performance and for energy certification of buildings


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## aiman1981

Please any one has (AWWA M61 1st edd). please share it.

I need it urgently.

thanks in advance

----------


## mech_learner

could anyone please upload EN 13445
thanks in advance
pmbbarros@gmail.com

----------


## cpchonburi

could someone please upload ASTM A182-2010a.
Thanks.

----------


## cpwd

> could anyone please upload EN 13445
> thanks in advance
> pmbbarros@gmail.com



en 13445 all parts are here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpwd

> could someone please upload ASTM A182-2010a.
> Thanks.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## foxawan

Dear All,

I am looking for the latest ASME B16.9 and ASME B16.11 latest editions. If someone has them, please kindly upload or e-mail @ foxawan@gmail.com

Your help of any sort will be highly appreciated.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking for the latest ASME B16.9 and ASME B16.11 latest editions. If someone has them, please kindly upload or e-mail @ foxawan@gmail.com
> 
> Your help of any sort will be highly appreciated
> 
> Regards



The latest edition for these standards are 2007 for ASME B16.9 and 2011 for ASME B16.11.

I have just 2009 edition for ASME B16.11.
Find it here:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

hi
any body have BICSI_002 plz share it for me

tanx

----------


## lubl

hi
I need Iso 12162 Edition 2009
please some one help.
thanks

----------


## rltomkinson

Does anyone have NFPA 70B-2010?

Thanks!

----------


## soco

Hi friends
I am searching for EN 10213 all parts last edition.
If anyone can help me I'll apreciate
Thanks in advance to all of you

----------


## xmarthx

Hi,

Please help, I need ASME B18.21.1, if anybody could give me a link..
Many thanks in advance


MartaSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## acier58

> Hi,
> 
> Please help, I need ASME B18.21.1, if anybody could give me a link..
> Many thanks in advance
> Marta



ASME B18.21.1-1999 LOCK WASHERS (INCH SERIES)

Here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## tranthanhlc

Hi Abes

Have you got IEC 61936-1 yet? Could you please upload?

Thank you in advance.





> Looking for the following standards:
> NFPA 780-2011
> IEC 61936-1:2010

----------


## daquino

Hello,

I am looking for ASTM D2385-81(1990)

Thank You

----------


## REDDY

process equipment design by mv joshi - pl share

----------


## soco

Hi guys,

Please if enyone has time to help me with these standards it will be great:

ISO/DIN 19900 latest edition( or older one)
 ISO/DIN 19901 latest edition( or older one)
 ISO/DIN 19902 latest edition( or older one)

Thanks

----------


## soco

Hi guys,

Please if enyone has time to help me with these standards it will be great:

ISO/DIN 19900 latest edition( or older one)
 ISO/DIN 19901 latest edition( or older one)
 ISO/DIN 19902 latest edition( or older one)

Thanks

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document please send your email to me.

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## STD manager

*ASTM New Documents ....*

Document Number 	Date 	Title 
1. 	ASTM E1316 [37 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1316
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology for Nondestructive Examinations 	

2. 	ASTM C1417M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1417M
	2013.02.01 	Standard Specification for Manufacture of Reinforced Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe for Direct Design (Metric) 	

3. 	ASTM C1479 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479
	2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations 	

4. 	ASTM C1479M [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1479M
2013.02.01 	Standard Practice for Installation of Precast Concrete Sewer, Storm Drain, and Culvert Pipe Using Standard Installations (Metric) 	

5. 	ASTM C822 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C822
	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete Pipe and Related Products 	

6. 	ASTM F2991 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2991
2013.02.01 	Standard Guide for Doubler Plate Repairs for Non-Classed Ship Structures 	

7. 	ASTM C76M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

8. 	ASTM B152/B152M [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B152/B152M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Copper Sheet, Strip, Plate, and Rolled Bar 	

9. 	ASTM C76 [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM C76
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

10. 	ASTM C506 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

11. 	ASTM C506M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C506M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Arch Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

12. 	ASTM C507M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507M
2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe (Metric) 	

13. 	ASTM C507 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM C507
	2013.01.15 	Standard Specification for Reinforced Concrete Elliptical Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe 	

14. 	ASTM C1193 [33 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1193
	2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Use of Joint Sealants 	

15. 	ASTM E2852 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2852
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Acquisition, Maintenance, Storage, and Use of Hazardous Material Detection Instrumentation 	

16. 	ASTM E647 [48 Page(s)] 	ASTM E647
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Measurement of Fatigue ----- Growth Rates 	

17. 	ASTM E1003 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1003
	2013.01.15 	Standard Practice for Hydrostatic Leak Testing 	

18. 	ASTM C1104/C1104M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1104/C1104M
	2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Water Vapor Sorption of Unfaced Mineral Fiber Insulation 	

19. 	ASTM D7521 [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7521
2013.01.15 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Asbestos in Soil 	

20. 	ASTM E2735 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2735
2013.01.15 	Standard Guide for Selection of Calibrations Needed for X-ray Photoelectron Spectroscopy (XPS) Experiments 	

21. 	ASTM C1661 [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1661
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Viewing Systems for Remotely Operated Facilities 	

22. 	ASTM C1009 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1009
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Establishing and Maintaining a Quality Assurance Program for Analytical Laboratories Within the Nuclear Industry 	

23. 	ASTM C1012/C1012M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1012/C1012M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Length Change of Hydraulic-Cement Mortars Exposed to a Sulfate Solution 	

24. 	ASTM C805/C805M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C805/C805M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Rebound Number of Hardened Concrete 	

25. 	ASTM E1753 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1753
2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Use of Qualitative Chemical Spot Test Kits for Detection of Lead in Dry Paint Films 	

26. 	ASTM E2750 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2750
2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for Extension of Data from Firestop Penetration System Tests Conducted in Accordance with ASTM E814 	

27. 	ASTM C42/C42M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C42/C42M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Obtaining and Testing Drilled Cores and Sawed Beams of Concrete 	

28. 	ASTM C563 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C563
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Approximation of Optimum SO3 in Hydraulic Cement Using Compressive Strength 	

29. 	ASTM C1567 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1567
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Potential Alkali-Silica Reactivity of Combinations of Cementitious Materials and Aggregate (Accelerated Mortar-Bar Method) 	

30. 	ASTM E569/E569M [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E569/E569M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Monitoring of Structures During Controlled Stimulation 	

31. 	ASTM A1003/A1003M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A1003/A1003M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Steel Sheet, Carbon, Metallic-and Nonmetallic-Coated for Cold-Formed Framing Members 	

32. 	ASTM C700 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C700
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Vitrified Clay Pipe, Extra Strength, Standard Strength, and Perforated 	

33. 	ASTM C1714/C1714M [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1714/C1714M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Preblended Dry Mortar Mix for Unit Masonry 	

34. 	ASTM D4647/D4647M [11 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4647/D4647M
2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Identification and Classification of Dispersive Clay Soils by the Pinhole Test 	

35. 	ASTM C833 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C833
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Sintered (Uranium-Plutonium) Dioxide Pellets 	

36. 	ASTM C1254 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1254
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Determination of Uranium in Mineral Acids by X-Ray Fluorescence 	

37. 	ASTM C1647 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1647
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Removal of Uranium or Plutonium, or both, for Impurity Assay in Uranium or Plutonium Materials 	

38. 	ASTM C1636 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1636
	2013.01.01 	Standard Guide for the Determination of Uranium-232 in Uranium Hexafluoride 	

39. 	ASTM C809 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C809
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Chemical, Mass Spectrometric, and Spectrochemical Analysis of Nuclear-Grade Aluminum Oxide and Aluminum Oxide-Boron Carbide Composite Pellets 	

40. 	ASTM D5206 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5206
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Windload Resistance of Rigid Plastic Siding 	

41. 	ASTM C1637 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1637
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for the Determination of Impurities in Plutonium Metal: Acid Digestion and Inductively Coupled Plasma-Mass Spectroscopy (ICP-MS) Analysis 	

42. 	ASTM E2598/E2598M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2598/E2598M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Examination of Cast Iron Yankee and Steam Heated Paper Dryers 	

43. 	ASTM E662 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E662
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Specific Optical Density of Smoke Generated by Solid Materials 	

44. 	ASTM C967 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C967
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Uranium Ore Concentrate 	

45. 	ASTM C1731 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1731
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concrete Floor Tile 	

46. 	ASTM D4208 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4208
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Method for Total Chlorine in Coal by the Oxygen Bomb Combustion/Ion Selective Electrode Method 	

47. 	ASTM B711 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM B711
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for Concentric-Lay-Stranded Aluminum-Alloy Conductors, Steel Reinforced (AACSR) (6201) 	

48. 	ASTM C857 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM C857
	2013.01.01 	Standard Practice for Minimum Structural Design Loading for Underground Precast Concrete Utility Structures 	

49. 	ASTM E2058 [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2058
	2013.01.01 	Standard Test Methods for Measurement of Synthetic Polymer Material Flammability Using a Fire Propagation Apparatus (FPA) 	

50. 	ASTM F2306/F2306M [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2306/F2306M
2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 12 to 60 in. [300 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile-Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Gravity-Flow Storm Sewer and Subsurface Drainage Applications 	

51. 	ASTM F2648/F2648M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2648/F2648M
	2013.01.01 	Standard Specification for 2 to 60 inch [50 to 1500 mm] Annular Corrugated Profile Wall Polyethylene (PE) Pipe and Fittings for Land Drainage Applications 	

52. 	ASTM C109/C109M [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C109/C109M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Compressive Strength of Hydraulic Cement Mortars (Using 2-in. or [50-mm] Cube Specimens) 	

53. 	ASTM C535 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C535
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Resistance to Degradation of Large-Size Coarse Aggregate by Abrasion and Impact in the Los Angeles Machine 	

54. 	ASTM D7577 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7577
2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining the Accelerated Iron Corrosion Rating of Denatured Fuel Ethanol and Ethanol Fuel Blends 	

55. 	ASTM C618 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C618 REV A
2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Coal Fly Ash and Raw or Calcined Natural Pozzolan for Use in Concrete 	

56. 	ASTM C845/C845M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C845/C845M
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Expansive Hydraulic Cement 	

57. 	ASTM C806 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C806
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Restrained Expansion of Expansive Cement Mortar 	

58. 	ASTM C1384 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1384 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Admixtures for Masonry Mortars 	

59. 	ASTM C780 REV A [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM C780 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Preconstruction and Construction Evaluation of Mortars for Plain and Reinforced Unit Masonry 	

60. 	ASTM C900 REV A [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM C900 REV A
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Pullout Strength of Hardened Concrete 	

61. 	ASTM F1055 [10 Page(s)] 	ASTM F1055
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Electrofusion Type Polyethylene Fittings for Outside Diameter Controlled Polyethylene and Crosslinked Polyethylene (PEX) Pipe and Tubing 	

62. 	ASTM E2579 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2579
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Specimen Preparation and Mounting of Wood Products to Assess Surface Burning Characteristics 	

63. 	ASTM E1822 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1822
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Fire Testing of Stacked Chairs 	

64. 	ASTM E2067 [24 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2067
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Full-Scale Oxygen Consumption Calorimetry Fire Tests 	

65. 	ASTM D4526 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D4526
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Determination of Volatiles in Polymers by Static Headspace Gas Chromatography 	

66. 	ASTM D6474 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6474
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Determining Molecular Weight Distribution and Molecular Weight Averages of Polyolefins by High Temperature Gel Permeation Chromatography 	

67. 	ASTM C1403 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1403
	2012.12.15 	Standard Test Method for Rate of Water Absorption of Masonry Mortars 	

68. 	ASTM E1601 [14 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1601
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Conducting an Interlaboratory Study to Evaluate the Performance of an Analytical Method 	

69. 	ASTM E1266 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1266
	2012.12.15 	Standard Practice for Processing Mixtures of Lime, Fly Ash, and Heavy Metal Wastes in Structural Fills and Other Construction Applications 	

70. 	ASTM E176 REV B [26 Page(s)] 	ASTM E176 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Terminology of Fire Standards 	

71. 	ASTM C578 REV B [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM C578 REV B
	2012.12.15 	Standard Specification for Rigid, Cellular Polystyrene Thermal Insulation 	

72. 	ASTM D6045 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6045
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Color of Petroleum Products by the Automatic Tristimulus Method 	

73. 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C192/C192M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for Making and Curing Concrete Test Specimens in the Laboratory 	

74. 	ASTM D1092 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D1092
2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Measuring Apparent Viscosity of Lubricating Greases 	

75. 	ASTM D3944 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3944
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Solidification Point of Petroleum Wax 	

76. 	ASTM C125 REV A [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM C125 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Concrete and Concrete Aggregates 	

77. 	ASTM B708 [7 Page(s)] 	ASTM B708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Plate, Sheet, and Strip 	

78. 	ASTM B365 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B365
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Rod and Wire 	

79. 	ASTM D938 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D938
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Congealing Point of Petroleum Waxes, Including Petrolatum 	

80. 	ASTM F136 REV A [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM F136 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Wrought Titanium-6Aluminum-4Vanadium ELI (Extra Low Interstitial) Alloy for Surgical Implant Applications (UNS R56401) 	

81. 	ASTM F2245 REV D [30 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2245 REV D
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Design and Performance of a Light Sport Airplane 	

82. 	ASTM B354 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B354
	2012.12.01 	Standard Terminology Relating to Uninsulated Metallic Electrical Conductors 	

83. 	ASTM F2972 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM F2972
2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Light Sport Aircraft Manufacturers Quality Assurance System 	

84. 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM C138/C138M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Density (Unit Weight), Yield, and Air Content (Gravimetric) of Concrete 	

85. 	ASTM D3348 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3348
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Rapid Field Test for Trace Lead in Unleaded Gasoline (Colorimetric Method) 	

86. 	ASTM D5708 [9 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5708
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Determination of Nickel, Vanadium, and Iron in Crude Oils and Residual Fuels by Inductively Coupled Plasma (ICP) Atomic Emission Spectrometry 	

87. 	ASTM D3279 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3279
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for n-Heptane Insolubles 	

88. 	ASTM C1064/C1064M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM C1064/C1064M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Temperature of Freshly Mixed Hydraulic-Cement Concrete 	

89. 	ASTM D2290 [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM D2290
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Apparent Hoop Tensile Strength of Plastic or Reinforced Plastic Pipe 	

90. 	ASTM B521 [4 Page(s)] 	ASTM B521
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Tantalum and Tantalum Alloy Seamless and Welded Tubes 	

91. 	ASTM A307 [6 Page(s)] 	ASTM A307
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Carbon Steel Bolts, Studs, and Threaded Rod 60 000 PSI Tensile Strength 	

92. 	ASTM D448 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D448
	2012.12.01 	Standard Classification for Sizes of Aggregate for Road and Bridge Construction 	

93. 	ASTM D3427 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3427
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Air Release Properties of Petroleum Oils 	

94. 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A [13 Page(s)] 	ASTM C94/C94M REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Ready-Mixed Concrete 	

95. 	ASTM E2816 REV A [21 Page(s)] 	ASTM E2816 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Methods for Fire Resistive Metallic HVAC Duct Systems 	

96. 	ASTM A358/A358M [8 Page(s)] 	ASTM A358/A358M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Pipe for High-Temperature Service and General Applications 	

97. 	ASTM D6608 [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D6608
	2012.12.01 	Standard Practice for the Identification of Trinidad Lake Asphalt in Asphalt Mixes 	

98. 	ASTM D3381/D3381M [3 Page(s)] 	ASTM D3381/D3381M
	2012.12.01 	Standard Specification for Viscosity-Graded Asphalt Cement for Use in Pavement Construction 	

99. 	ASTM D5704 REV A [19 Page(s)] 	ASTM D5704 REV A
	2012.12.01 	Standard Test Method for Evaluation of the Thermal and Oxidative Stability of Lubricating Oils Used for Manual Transmissions and Final Drive Axles 	

100. 	ASTM D7847 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7847
2012.12.01 	Standard Guide for Interlaboratory Studies for Microbiological Test Methods 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## ThaMaestro

> *ASTM New Documents ....*
> 
> Document Number 	Date 	Title 
> 1. 	ASTM E1316 [37 Page(s)] 	ASTM E1316
> 	2013.02.01 	Standard Terminology for Nondestructive Examinations 	
> ...
> ..
> ...
> 100. 	ASTM D7847 [5 Page(s)] 	ASTM D7847
> ...



so where can these standards be downloaded?

----------


## thaieng

Could anyone post the link to download VDI 3842?
File at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] was removed.

----------


## nev

Gentleman,

Desperate for these standards if anyone has any and is kind enough to help:

BS EN 50124-1
BS EN 50125
BS EN 60529
BS EN 60085
BS EN 60664-1


BS EN 61857-22
BS EN 61140
BRS SM440 sht 4
BRS SM440 sht 5See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## lluk82

Could someone post: 

- ASME BPVC VIII Div.1 Ed. 1968???

Thanks in advance.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## vverdes

Can you upload the standard EN ISO 13790-2008 once again? Thanks.

----------


## arunrgiri

[QUOTE=baibur;53268]ASME CODES FOR FIELD FASTENER

ASME B18.2.1: Square And Hex Bolts And Screws (Inch Series)  1996.
ASME B18.2.1a:Adenda  1999.
ASME B18.12: Glossary Of Term For Mechanical Fasteners  1962.
ASME B18.21.1: Lock Washers (Inch Series)  1999.

Plz upload ..........ASAP..........  :Frown:

----------


## naveednajam

Dear All 

Can please any One share AWWA C209 or send me link please i need it urgent 

please 

mudassarsaadi@gmail.com

----------


## naveednajam

Dear All 

Can please any One share AWWA C209 or send me link please i need it urgent 

mudassarsaadi@gmail.com

----------


## attar

please provide other link for AS/NZS 3788. I need this standard to completed my project. Big Thanks.

----------


## Paks

I need these standards guys, need a help here for our project. Thank you

AS 2278
UL 147
UL 1291
ANSI Z21.72
JSIS 2147 & 2148 
BS EN 1205:2001
GPA 2140-97
HSNOCOP 46
NFPA 30 & 30B
NFPA 58
ISO 11114-1
ASME VIII
DOT 2P

----------


## Paks

I need these standards guys, need a help here for our project. Thank you

AS 2278
UL 147
UL 1291
ANSI Z21.72
JSIS 2147 & 2148 
BS EN 1205:2001
GPA 2140-97
HSNOCOP 46
NFPA 30 & 30B
NFPA 58
ISO 11114-1
ASME VIII
DOT 2P

----------


## pollar

Here is a link for NFPA 58 which was requested:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


Here is a link for NFPA 30 which was requested:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## pollar

Here is a link for NFPA 58 which was requested:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


Here is a link for NFPA 30 which was requested:

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## pollar

Hope these help -



*ISO 11114-1: Transportable gas cylinders--Compatibility of cylinder and valve materials with gas contents--Part 1: Metallic materials*

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


*ISO 11114-2: Transportable gas cylinders-- Compatibility of cylinder and valve materials with gas contents--Part 2: Non- metallic materials* 
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## pollar

Hope these help -

*ISO 11114-1: Transportable gas cylinders--Compatibility of cylinder and valve materials with gas contents--Part 1: Metallic materials*

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*


*ISO 11114-2: Transportable gas cylinders-- Compatibility of cylinder and valve materials with gas contents--Part 2: Non- metallic materials* 
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## Paks

I need these standards guys, need a help here for our project. Thank you

AS 2278
UL 147
UL 1291
ANSI Z21.72
JSIS 2147 & 2148
BS EN 1205:2001
GPA 2140-97
HSNOCOP 46
NFPA 30 & 30B ( Thank you Pollar )
NFPA 58 ( Thank you Pollar )
ISO 11114-1 ( Thank you Pollar )
ASME VIII
DOT 2P

i don't know how to tag in the post.

----------


## Paks

I need these standards guys, need a help here for our project. Thank you

AS 2278
UL 147
UL 1291
ANSI Z21.72
JSIS 2147 & 2148
BS EN 1205:2001
GPA 2140-97
HSNOCOP 46
NFPA 30 & 30B ( Thank you Pollar )
NFPA 58 ( Thank you Pollar )
ISO 11114-1 ( Thank you Pollar )
ASME VIII
DOT 2P
COP 54

i don't know how to tag in the post.

----------


## mrreach

I really am being need ASME PTC 6-2004 or newest, pls help me! Email: tiennq@gmail.com

----------


## mhuelva

I need  ISO 3405:2011. Please, help me
Thanks in advance

----------


## mhuelva

I need  ISO 3405:2011. Please, help me
Thanks in advance

----------


## engr.Waseem

Please upload file

ISO 163452014(in english)

----------


## fabri986

Hi guys I need Blowout and well control handbook, Robert D. 
please inbox me to frz986@gmail.com
tnx in advance

----------


## fabri986

do u have Landmarck Compass?

----------


## fabri986

Hi guys I need Blowout and well control handbook, Robert D. 
please inbox me to frz986@gmail.com
tnx in advance

----------


## imran_msk2002

Can anyone help me with API STD 600 (2015) please?

----------


## Hesham Adel

please urgent i need standard BS 1387

See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## crsratnam

I need the below specifications. 
AGMA 6011-J14 - Specification for High Speed Helical Gear Units - Release Date : 2014.08.08 
and 
AGMA 6011-I03  - Specification for High Speed Helical Gear Units - Release Date : 2003.01.01 (R 2008) 
If any one has please share the same.
Regards
Sabha
My E mail : crsratnam@gmail.com

----------


## antoniomtz

hi, if someone could help me with the latest ISO 23251 I'd really appreciate it
or send it to me to my e-mail
galeana_mayo@hotmail.com
regards

----------


## selmagis

> hi, if someone could help me with the latest ISO 23251 I'd really appreciate it
> or send it to me to my e-mail
> galeana_mayo@hotmail.com
> regards



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## antoniomtz

thanks a lot selmagis

----------


## minhdinh

please help me AMSE B30.23, Thank so much.

----------


## minhdinh

Sorry ASME B30.23

----------


## shfsart

Here you are:

----------


## uallido

I need urgently the following standard

VDI 2041 year 1991 - Measurement of Fluid Flow with Primary Devices - Orifice Plates and Nozzles for Special Applications

can someone share it or send it to uallido@hotmail.com? i found some share links here but not working anymore.... really appreciated your help

Thanks Uallido

----------


## jq15

Hi!
Does anyone have ISO 23814:2009 - Cranes -- Competency requirements for crane inspectors ??

Thanks !

----------


## westad22

Here is the VDI standard VDI 2041_1991:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

westad22

Page not found
Error: 404

----------


## vverdes

Hi westad22, Could you re-upload these standards again, please? Es. Dropbox or e-mail to vverdes@yandex.ru. Thanks

See More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## vverdes

Quote Originally Posted by westad22  View Post
in german and english.

VDI 2040 Part 1 year 1991 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Deviations and Supplements to DIN 1952
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2040 Part 2 year 1987 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Equations and Formulae
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2040 Part 3 year 1990 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Examples of Calculations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2040 Part 5 year 1989 - Calculation Principles for the Measurement of Fluid Flow, Using Ofifices Plates, Nozzles a. Venturi Tubes - Uncertainties
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2041 year 1991 - Measurement of Fluid Flow with Primary Devices - Orifice Plates and Nozzles for Special Applications
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 2200 year 2007 - Tight flange connections - Selection, calculation, design a. assembly of bolted flange connections
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
VDI 3842 year 2004 - Vibrations in piping systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards,
westad22


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi westad22, Could you re-upload these standards again, please? Es. Dropbox or e-mail to vverdes@yandex.ru. Thanks

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlucido

Dear All

Please anyone of you can shared the standards API 671, 671 and 591 in latest revisions. Thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## carlucido

Dear All

Please anyone of you can shared the standards API 671, 672 and 591 in latest revisions. Thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## vverdes

Here we are 591 and 671, cannot upload 672. E-mail me to vverdes@yandex.ru and I will send it.




> Dear All
> 
> Please anyone of you can shared the standards API 671, 672 and 591 in latest revisions. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards

----------


## carlucido

Thanks you very much vverdes

My email is carlucido24@hotmail.com

Regards

----------


## vverdes

Dear friend,
rapidshare does not work. Other filesharing server or Dropbox please.

----------


## dzana2011

Dear all.

Could You pls. post a DIN 4701-10 in English or German? Thanx in advance  :Smile:

----------


## dzana2011

Dear all.

Could You pls. post a DIN 4701-10 in English or German? Thanx in advance

----------


## abraxas

Comrades, someone will happen to have the "ASME STS-1-2016 Steel Stack" version, I'll be very grateful, greetings!

----------


## nnarvind

please upload all in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zeft

anyone have iso 4309:2017 please?

----------


## popov_al

You can download magnet-URL (t o r r e n t s) from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


with this ISOSee More: Standars for Engineers

----------


## Alanxene

Hello! I need ASME II part D pre 1999 , can you help me? thanks!!

----------


## viskzsenior

HI,

is it possible to send NFPA 1?

Thanks

viskzsenior@gmail.com

----------

